# Looking to replace canister filter



## Chris07860 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello all I am maybe looking to replace my Fluval 305 Canister filter I was checking out Eheim I feel my 305 is under powered from what I saw my tank should filter 550 GPH I saw some that filter 330. So I am at a crossroads onto whether or not I should upgrade I saw my Fluval filters 264 GPH or something lower I think. Thanks for your input guys and gals

-Chris


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

If you don't need to upgrade, power heads are great additions in increasing circulation.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If this is for your 55 gallon, then I would look to just add a second canister rather than replace the one you have. 2 is better than 1.


----------

